# New book, June 2010



## Ythier (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey guys,
New book to be published in June 
Cheers
Eric


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 24, 2010)

picking this up


----------



## Aztek (Apr 24, 2010)

Awesome...


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 24, 2010)

Definitely gonna get this!!!


----------



## william_wang (Apr 24, 2010)

how to buy it?


----------



## redhourglass (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi Eric,

Posted comment on facebook but again look forward to it !
Same question as above with payment and shipping.

All the best,

Chad


----------



## Ythier (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey,
Both English and French versions will be available on the editor website: http://www.napeditions.com/ouvragesuk.php
Took 2 years to write it. Hope you will like it!
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Frédérick (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Eric, I would like to know the price and relative availability of the book!

thank you!
Fred


----------



## Ythier (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi,
Don't know the price yet (this is not my decision).
The book will be amply printed no problem.
Cheers


----------



## Michiel (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Eric,

Great, I will order it soon, when the price is made public in june. 

All the best, 


Michiel


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 25, 2010)

WooHoo!   :clap:


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, woohoo!, haha!  Thanks Eric, it's a lot of work I'm sure.  Probably not inexpensive and worth every penny.


----------



## GiX (Apr 26, 2010)

He is not very friendly (facebook) but I think that is worth to purchase this book.


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello Eric,

Any chance of seeing a sample page? I'd be particularly interested in one about the taxonomic part.


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Apr 26, 2010)

Im only going to buy it if I get the signed copy, Eric.


----------



## Michiel (Apr 26, 2010)

OneSickPuppy said:


> Im only going to buy it if I get the signed copy, Eric.



LOL  Me too


----------



## Ythier (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,
I unfortunately cannot put a sample page. As soon as published I will put here the summary.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe he should put, "First 100 copies signed by Eric Ythier."


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 27, 2010)

wow, very cool!



i think SCABIES will have to buy a copy for our hopefully soon to be group library


----------



## Goon_CH (Apr 28, 2010)

Do I have, rate does not matter ;-)


----------



## lester (Apr 28, 2010)

Michiel said:


> LOL  Me too




yes signed copies ... i support that  any chances for a bulk purchase ?


----------



## Ythier (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi!
For bulk purchase with special prices, this need to be checked with the editor (or other dealers) since I will not able to sell any book.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow; sincerelly we was waiting some book like that! About scorpins there is not too many publications in book format except some care books or something about biology but I've never seen a scorpions guide book.

I gonna buy it for sure!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## deathwing (Apr 29, 2010)

This is what I am looking for... A hardcopy of ScorpionFauna ...

Does this include in-depth identification for each species?


----------



## Ythier (Apr 29, 2010)

deathwing said:


> Does this include in-depth identification for each species?


Hi!
Nope, this includes a big key of families (which was already very difficult to build!) as well as recognition criteria for the most common genus. Plus diagnosis for about 350spp described.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, I just now put two and two together.  You built Scorpion Fauna!!!  This is one of the better websites in the world that I have found.  It's in the top few at very least!   Wow, I am sure this book will be great.   I will be getting it.  For those of you that haven't been to Scorpion Fauna yet, what are you waiting for?  It's awesome!  Good pictures, good info, and now soon, a good book from the maker.   

Erics website---->   http://pagesperso-orange.fr/eycb/scorpions/


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Apr 29, 2010)

Will this be carried at Borders or Barns & Noble?  Or is this online ordering?

Thinking about buying it after reading the reviews here.


----------



## Ythier (Apr 30, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Wow, I just now put two and two together.  You built Scorpion Fauna!!!  This is one of the better websites in the world that I have found.  It's in the top few at very least!   Wow, I am sure this book will be great.   I will be getting it.  For those of you that haven't been to Scorpion Fauna yet, what are you waiting for?  It's awesome!  Good pictures, good info, and now soon, a good book from the maker.
> 
> Erics website---->   http://pagesperso-orange.fr/eycb/scorpions/


Thank you but the website really needs to be updated, especially the Origins section, as well as I need to develop the caresheets. This book just took all my free time, but now I will be able to work on the website again.


----------



## Ythier (Apr 30, 2010)

Orchid said:


> Will this be carried at Borders or Barns & Noble?  Or is this online ordering?


Franckly...I don't know! My job was only to write in the book. However it should be available on Amazon or other big libraries.
Eric


----------



## Nomadinexile (Apr 30, 2010)

Ythier said:


> Thank you but the website really needs to be updated, especially the Origins section, as well as I need to develop the caresheets. This book just took all my free time, but now I will be able to work on the website again.


Well Eric, you may want to update it, but your site, particularly the origins section, is the best international site I have yet found!  It helps me and others here a lot, thank you.   

Orchid:  you may be able to special order from B&N or Borders, but I wouldn't expect to see it on the shelves.  I could be wrong, but that's rare.    Amazon is a possibility, and some dealers on here may carry it as well, but going through the publisher is always a good option too, though you will have a little added shipping cost.  He did provide a link to the publisher's site on page 1.


----------



## deathwing (May 2, 2010)

Ythier said:


> Hi!
> Nope, this includes a big key of families (which was already very difficult to build!) as well as recognition criteria for the most common genus. Plus diagnosis for about 350spp described.
> Cheers
> Eric


Oh, diagnosis will be fine... And I can't wait for it... 

Congratulation Eric! :clap:


----------



## Y-man (Jul 1, 2010)

*July*

It is officially July. Does anyone have a link to where this can be bought, or any updates on a new release date? I've been patiently waiting.

Thanks


----------



## GiX (Jul 1, 2010)

Y-man said:


> It is officially July. Does anyone have a link to where this can be bought, or any updates on a new release date? I've been patiently waiting.
> 
> Thanks



NEXT PUBLICATION - June 2010:
« Scorpions of the world » by Roland Stockmann and Eric Ythier

http://www.napeditions.com/ouvragesuk.php


----------



## Y-man (Jul 1, 2010)

*June 2010*

I know the release date was going to be June 2010. I have also been to the website which states June 2010. It is now July 2010 and just checking to see if anyone knows why it has not been released yet, or a new expected date.

Thanks


----------



## psychofox (Jul 1, 2010)

There was some delay in the printing due to the book being printed in two languages, new release date is set to the beginning of July. Hopefully it'll not take long now.


----------



## Ythier (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey,
As far as I know the printing is finished and both versions of the book will be available from next Monday (19). It can be ordered from now on the editor's webiste (http://www.napeditions.com/ouvragesuk.php).
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Y-man (Jul 13, 2010)

*New Book*

Ordered. Can't wait.


----------



## SixShot666 (Jul 14, 2010)

NICE!!! I just check out the website and placed a order.....Can't wait for it to arrive. Hopefully it will get here before I head back for the fall semester.


----------



## Ythier (Jul 21, 2010)

Dear all,

If some of you want to have an overview of the book, you can leaf through few pages here: http://scorpionsworld.com/page1_1.html (click "next page" at the bottom).

Cheers

Eric
http://scorpionsworld.com/


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 21, 2010)

i wish i had the money for this :/ 
hope it goes on amazon soon! good luck eric!


----------



## BAM1082 (Jul 21, 2010)

Im new here... Just wanted to say that i also intend to purchase this book, even if i dont fully understand everything that is in it lol. 

Your website has been very helpful. 
Thanks for your dedication to these creatures. 

Bam


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 27, 2010)

i really really wanna get this book.
i think ill buy it eventually.. so tempting 
has anyone read the book already?


----------



## Y-man (Jul 28, 2010)

I received my copy yesterday. If you collect scorpions it is a must have. I can't wait to read it in its entirety.


----------



## Aztek (Aug 20, 2010)

Bumping this to let everyone know this is an awesome book.


----------



## Jorpion (Aug 21, 2010)

This book is worth every penny! I received mine on Tuesday and haven't put it down yet. This IS my new reference for everything having to do with scorpions. I especially appreciate the amazing scorp and *habitat* photos as well! I highly recommend this book to any scorpion lover.

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Jeff


----------



## Michiel (Aug 22, 2010)

Jorpion said:


> This book is worth every penny! I received mine on Tuesday and haven't put it down yet. This IS my new reference for everything having to do with scorpions. I especially appreciate the amazing scorp and *habitat* photos as well! I highly recommend this book to any scorpion lover.
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Jeff


Ordered the book almost a month ago and I still don't have it :wall: so I send the publisher a mail. I hope to receive it soon.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 23, 2010)

They made a mistake and are sending it today


----------



## oogie boogie (Aug 24, 2010)

Emailed napedition.com last sunday. No replies yet


----------



## Michiel (Aug 27, 2010)

Just got the book yesterday and I had a quick glance. It has very good information on distribution, ecology, scorpion morphology, explanation of terms/ glossary in plain english (I especially liked that, because some terms where still not clear and this book explaines them very well). It has a key to families and genera. The descriptions of the scorpions in the "picture section" are simplified to facilitate use by laymen.  It has an impressive collection of pictures of scorpion species, also of more rare species. It also has a table of captive conditions and some notes on the husbandry on scorpions. This book is rather expensive, but I think this is a "best buy" for beginning to intermediate scorpion enthusiasts/ keepers, but it is also very interesting for professionals. I personally don't like the size of the book, I would rather have seen it bigger, but the authors wanted to make it pocketsize, so it can be used for quick reference in the field.

The book has some drawbacks: there are some spelling errors, french words in the english translation, wrong species names (Rhopalurus bonettii is on one page written as R.borelli and on another as R.bonetti, another one is Tityus negletus instead of Tityus neglectus and there are more examples, escpecially when one would maticulously scrutenize the book).
Some of the information given in the chapter written by M.Goyffon about medical importance etc raised my eyebrow sometimes, mostly because some of the information given did not seem to correspond to what other authors have published the last years. 

All in all a good book with a lot of very usefull information that I can recommend every scorpion enthousiast. This is what I can say of it, even after a brief reading.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 31, 2010)

Read the book more carefull in the meantime, but there are in fact a lot of spelling errors and some wrong translations. The translator could have done a much better job in my opinion (and no, English is not my mother tongue, but I can still state this). 
Text editing is part of my job that is why I make a point of it/ it is important to me. I can imagine that others don't care.

Another thing is the use of old names, names of subspecies that are no longer valid etc etc. This will confuse a lot of people, that are not up to date with current taxonomy, nomenclature etc. etc. 
I am afraid that a lot of people will think that they can ID scorpions with Eric's book now, but read carefully what the authors say about how this book should be used! They explain everything very well in the first chapters. 

Conclusion: Still think this is a best buy for scorpion enthousiasts, beginners and to some extent also for proffesionals. Imagine the work that the authors did to make such a book. I learned a lot from it

Are there others that care to share an opinion (other than just: It's great or it sucks)....?


----------



## redhourglass (Aug 31, 2010)

Michiel,

Thank you for the critique and I haven't ordered the book online to date.

I have no doubt there maybe some translation issues, misspellings and more but I'm still trying to read Kovariks hard back book. 

The Biology of Scorpions was a monument in the 90's.  The Catalog of Scorpions too but there was feed back that it didn't have any pictures.  It followed Dr. Norman Platnick with Spiders and their catalog and only pursed taxonomy/updates.  Eric's book seems to put the diversity into perspective with photos and details up to 2010 with the enthusiast in mind unlike others outside of Kovarik.

I will order the book soon though and without a doubt meet my expectations be placed after readings among the shelf of scorpion books.  Thanks again Michiel !

Cheers,

Sinc. Chad


----------



## Michiel (Sep 1, 2010)

redhourglass said:


> Michiel,
> 
> Thank you for the critique and I haven't ordered the book online to date.
> 
> ...


Hi Chad,

You tried to read Kovariks' book? That's admirable, I didn't even try. These Eastern European languages seem to give me headache  I agree that Erics' book is a good combination of descriptions and pictures. COTSOTW was like a phone book, LOL (I remember I was at first dissappionted when I received it. I had to look for it in Europe, paid over a 100 euro and WHAT?? No pics??). I also remember that the critics said about publications with color plates: those are comic books...
Times change 

Curious for your thoughts, Chad, but I think you will like the book.

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## Nomadinexile (Nov 15, 2010)

Just received my copy!   Wahoo!   

I've only flipped through, but I am so happy with it.   It looks awesome.   I will try to post more later.   I highly recommend anyone who likes scorpions to get this book.   So far, it has exceeded my expectations!   After a while with it, I might actually be able to ID a scorpion from anatomy!   Yeaaah!

Thanks Eric!


----------

